# Element 2007



## Sawa (19. Juni 2006)

Hallo RMler

wer weiß schon was von dem hier:

http://www.bikeaction.de/content.php?lang=de&folder=354

bin ja schon mal schwer gespannt!!!!

War vor wenigen Wochen beim Händler meines bisherigen Vertrauens und so beim schnaken ist ihm was wegen den Änderungen am Element herausgerutscht (so zwischen Tür und Angel).
Neugierig geworden fragte ich natürlich gezielt nach, er wich dann aber etwas ärgerlich geworden aus "da wüßte er nichts davon".

Komisch, mag er mich nicht mehr 

oder gibts da ein besonderes Datum zur Veröffentlichung 

Oder hat jemand von Euch schon neueres????

Da weißte ja bald nicht mehr was de mit deinem sauer verdienten Geld machen sollst...
Etwa ein Fusion Freak


----------



## Smithy (20. Juni 2006)

Hmmm, ich weiß zwar auch noch nix, aber meist ist es ja die einfachste Lösung: Mehr CARBON...?!

Gruß, Smithy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Catsoft (20. Juni 2006)

Sieht erst mal nach neuen Kettenstreben aus... Das spricht gegen mehr Carbon.


----------



## meth3434 (20. Juni 2006)

Ab mittwoch ist die rocky presäntation im kleinwalser tal, bis dahin müsst ihr eben brave endkunden ohne ahnung bleiben....


----------



## mosi (20. Juni 2006)

ja bin auch schon gespannt was man uns an diesen wochenende die Rocky jungs neues präsentieren


----------



## Monday (20. Juni 2006)

kann mich catsoft nur anschließen, sieht nach redesign der kettenstreben aus, vielleicht kleine schwingendrehpunkt änderungen ? abwarten....

...man werden das schlaflose nächte, hoffentlich gibt´s dann bald bilder


----------



## Catsoft (21. Juni 2006)

So, es IST Mittwoch  Wo sind die Bilder?


----------



## frei (21. Juni 2006)

Mittwoch 27 Juni.. musst dich noch ne Woche gedulden


----------



## TurboLenzen (22. Juni 2006)

Ich habs schon gesehen und bin's auch schon gefahren!!  Ich könnt echt gespannt sein! Das warten lohnt sich!!!


----------



## helluvastar (22. Juni 2006)

TurboLenzen schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habs schon gesehen und bin's auch schon gefahren!!  Ich könnt echt gespannt sein! Das warten lohnt sich!!!



machs nicht so spannend,
wo bleiben die pix,
zur not auch per pm ;-))


----------



## TurboLenzen (22. Juni 2006)

Pix hab ich zwar, aber ich stell sie erst rein, wenn es soweit ist!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## clemson (22. Juni 2006)

ach mario mach die leute doch nicht noch neugieriger als sie eh schon sind....

jungs das ist  wie weihnachten...da wird ach erst am 24ten ausgepackt 

mfg
clemens


----------



## Bikeaddict (22. Juni 2006)

Erfahren wir da auch schon, obs Änderungen für das 2007er Slayer gibt?


----------



## TurboLenzen (22. Juni 2006)

wartet einfach mal ab.. Es dauert ja nicht mehr lange!!! Wie clemson so schön sagt "das ist wie Weihnachten".
Obwohl die Saison noch im vollen Gange ist, freu ich mich schon wahnsinnig auf die nächste und die neuen rides!!
Ihr werdet sehen..


----------



## s.d (26. Juni 2006)

Gibts dann in 50min Pics?


----------



## Redking (26. Juni 2006)

s.d schrieb:
			
		

> Gibts dann in 50min Pics?


Ich denke erst am Mittwoch??


----------



## s.d (26. Juni 2006)

Ja ich hoffe es zumindest


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JoeDesperado (28. Juni 2006)

na, wie schaut's aus?


----------



## Ohlenschleyer (28. Juni 2006)

habe bild gesehen sieht aus wie naja nicht viel neues bissel wie das alte slayer
aber ist auch nicht so mein bereich ...


----------



## JoeDesperado (28. Juni 2006)

d.h. was genau ist neu?


----------



## s.d (28. Juni 2006)

s.d schrieb:
			
		

> Gibts dann in 50min Pics?



da hab ich mich wohl um einen  Tag verschätzt


----------



## Catsoft (28. Juni 2006)

Stealth Rider schrieb:
			
		

> habe bild gesehen sieht aus wie naja nicht viel neues bissel wie das alte slayer
> aber ist auch nicht so mein bereich ...



Wo?


----------



## Catsoft (28. Juni 2006)

So, nu hab ich auch ein Bild per eMail bekommen.... Ich finde es häßlich  Warum muß das Unterrohr gebogen sein, wenn ich das haben will kauf ich gleich ein Spezi...


----------



## soederbohm (28. Juni 2006)

Stellt Ihr so ein Bild auch mal hier rein? Will doch auch was davon haben...

Gruß
Martin


----------



## JoeDesperado (28. Juni 2006)

na dann meld ich mich auch mal als potentieller interessent für ein bild, vllt kommt mir ja eins zugeflogen


----------



## xtobix (28. Juni 2006)

bitte, bitte!!! ein foto.


----------



## helluvastar (28. Juni 2006)

xtobix schrieb:
			
		

> bitte, bitte!!! ein foto.




bitte, bitte!!! VIELE fotos.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frankki (28. Juni 2006)

Hi

Morgen Gibts Element Bilder

 Unter Www Frorider.com

Gruß Frank


----------



## MTsports (28. Juni 2006)

Hi ,

hier gibt es nun mal die ersten Bilder des 2007er Element   , um aber schon mal manchen Diskussionen vorzugreifen , es wird nicht mit diesem Dämpfer ausgeliefert und auch die Ausstattung kann sich noch ändern !

und auch gleich zur Bild Qualität , es sind Bilder von und mit einem Handy , ich hoffe sie gefallen Euch trotzdem .

















Ich hoffe Ihr könnt jetzt noch gut schlafen  

Gruss und happy trails
Markus


----------



## Monday (28. Juni 2006)

Der Hinterbau und die Lackierung sehen Traumhaft aus. Das gebogene Unterrohr gefällt mir persönlich nicht so


----------



## Bikeaddict (28. Juni 2006)

Frankki schrieb:
			
		

> Hi
> 
> Morgen Gibts Element Bilder
> 
> ...



Auch vom 2007er Slayer (sollte sich was geändert haben)?


----------



## maple leaf (29. Juni 2006)

Monday schrieb:
			
		

> Der Hinterbau und die Lackierung sehen Traumhaft aus. Das gebogene Unterrohr gefällt mir persönlich nicht so



Mir gefällt´s rein Optisch auch nicht so gut (gebogenes Unterrohr)! Aber RM wird das aus Stabilitätsgründen machen! Wenn das Unterrohr in diesem Winkel mit dem Steuerrohr verschweißt ist, soll der Rahmen wesentlich stabiler sein! Das wurde mit zumindest von Specialized so gesagt und die habe das gebogene Unterrohr schon länger!

cheers bas


----------



## MTsports (29. Juni 2006)

maple leaf schrieb:
			
		

> Mir gefällt´s rein Optisch auch nicht so gut (gebogenes Unterrohr)! Aber RM wird das aus Stabilitätsgründen machen! Wenn das Unterrohr in diesem Winkel mit dem Steuerrohr verschweißt ist, soll der Rahmen wesentlich stabiler sein! Das wurde mit zumindest von Specialized so gesagt und die habe das gebogene Unterrohr schon länger!
> 
> cheers bas




Hi ,

Rohsatz ist im Gegensatz zu den Spezis nicht gebogen , sonder gezogen ! ( demzufolge gleiche Wandstärken ringsherum , was den Rahmen wesentlich stabiler und hochwertiger macht ) Das gebogene Unterrohr ist deshalb so , damit die Gabelkronen besser unten durchlaufen können ( ohne das z.B. die Gabeln mit den Verstellschrauben am Rahmen anschlagen )  

Ihr seht also Rocky hat sich dabei schon etwas gedacht und nicht nur so zusammengeprozelt .  

Sieht übrigens im Original garnicht so schlecht aus , wir sind eben nur seit 10Jahren die alte Optik gewöhnt und müssen uns eben nun umstellen !  

Dafür ist der neue Rahmen wieder etwas leichter und noch steifer geworden , was uns Marathonfahrer wieder zu gute kommt 


Gruss und happy trails
Markus


----------



## Jendo (29. Juni 2006)

Die Lackierung schaut wirklich sehr gut aus. auch der Hinterbau mit dem Carbonstreben gefällt sehr gut. Aber das Unterrohr schaut eher nach Potenzproblem aus...
Aber vielleicht legt sich dieses Gefühl noch. Das New Slayer hatte mir auf den ersten Bildern auch nicht gefallen und nun finde ich es richtig schmuck!
GRuß JEndo


----------



## s.d (29. Juni 2006)

Also so grundlegend überarbeitet wie das Slayer ist das Element ja nicht und man wird sich mit der Zeit schon an die neue Optik gewöhnen.


----------



## Redking (29. Juni 2006)

Also ich finde das Element super !
Ich kenn die Optik ja schon von meinem anderen Bike! 
Ich glaube da sieht das Rohr auch schon so aus?
Und die Lackierung haut micht total aus den Socken.  

Viele Grüße
Klaus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bikeaddict (29. Juni 2006)

Auf www.frorider.com funktioniert die Weiterleitung zu den 2007er Bildern noch nicht, oder gehts nur mir so?


----------



## der Bauer (29. Juni 2006)

Sieht so aus, als hätten die 2007er Marzocchis doch wieder schwarze Standrohre!  
Wie viel FW hat das Element denn jetzt? Vorne sieht ja aus wie 'ne 80er...


----------



## der Bauer (29. Juni 2006)

MTsports schrieb:
			
		

> Hi ,
> 
> hier gibt es nun mal die ersten Bilder des 2007er Element   , um aber schon mal manchen Diskussionen vorzugreifen , es wird nicht mit diesem Dämpfer ausgeliefert und auch die Ausstattung kann sich noch ändern !


Warum nicht mit dem Rocco? Das Slayer soll das Teilchen 2007 ja auch bekommen. Hat wohl irgendetwas mit dem relativ hohen Luftdruck zu tun, den die Pros bei Stunts in den RP3 packen müssen... vorne solls wohl auch 'ne Z1 werden, und keine 36...


----------



## Flow.Zero (29. Juni 2006)

Monday schrieb:
			
		

> Der Hinterbau und die Lackierung sehen Traumhaft aus. Das gebogene Unterrohr gefällt mir persönlich nicht so


----------



## Rocklandbiker (30. Juni 2006)

s.d schrieb:
			
		

> Also so grundlegend überarbeitet wie das Slayer ist das Element ja nicht und man wird sich mit der Zeit schon an die neue Optik gewöhnen.



Ich sehe keinen Grund etwas sehr gut funktionierendes zu überarbeiten. Trotzdem, die Hersteller stehen (fast) alle unter einem gewissen Druck was Neuheiten und Überarbeitungen angeht. Ganz besonders die die keinen BRAND und keine Historie haben versuchen sich immer wieder durch News in Szene zu setzen. Klar ist halt ein Weg sich im hart umkämpften Markt sich abzugrenzen. Der zweite und damit direkt verbunden ist das Pricing. Achtet mal darauf. Alles wird neu, alles wird besser, die Bike´s fahren fast schon alleine den Berg hoch, und vorallem das Ganze verbunden mit einem unschlagbaren Preis. Massenproduktion lässt Grüßen !!

Ich finde es klasse wenn RM an der klassischen Rahmenform trotz leicht abgeänderten Unterrohr und Carbonstreben festhält. Es hat sicherlich Vorteile ?? wer weiß und wer kann es erfahren ? Keine Ahnung ob ich einen Unterschied merken würde, glaube eher nicht. Ist einfach auch Geschmacksache mir persönlich gefällt auch ein gerades, oder dann doch schräg zum Steuerrohr einlaufendes Unterrohr besser. Die Linien sind klarer etc. Aber sicherlich gewöhnt man sich daran. Den Hinterbau finde ich superschön was ich auf den ersten Bildern so erkennen kann. Was mir nicht so zusagt ist der RM Schriftzug.....in diesem Fonds. Aber alles Geschmacksache.


----------



## All-Mountain (30. Juni 2006)

Mir gefällts jetzt schon 

Schöne Lackierung und das gebogene Unterrohr stört mich optisch zumindest nicht. Zusätzlich hört sich "leichter" und "steifer" auch sehr vielversprechend an .

Schade, dass ich schon ein Element habe...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Monday (30. Juni 2006)

Bikeaddict schrieb:
			
		

> Auf www.frorider.com funktioniert die Weiterleitung zu den 2007er Bildern noch nicht, oder gehts nur mir so?



Ich sehe nur ganz kurz ein Element und dann war´s schon wieder  

aber auf dem foto sieht das unterrohr schon besser aus


----------



## Bikeaddict (30. Juni 2006)

Monday schrieb:
			
		

> Ich sehe nur ganz kurz ein Element und dann war´s schon wieder



ja, genau!


----------



## Rocklandbiker (30. Juni 2006)




----------



## aka (30. Juni 2006)

Haette schlimmer kommen koennen, schaut doch ganz gut aus.
Aber Kohlefaser, Ts Ts... der Zeitgeist gebietet es wohl.


----------



## xtobix (30. Juni 2006)

hm... wie schon gesagt, man muß sich erst daran gewöhnen.
ist wie mit den neuen modellen bei autoherstellern.
am anfang sagt "i" was soll das, wenn man sie dann jeden tag auf der straße sieht, 
hat man sich irgendwann auch daran gewöhnt. ok ausnahmen gibs da schon.  

so groß hat sich das design auf den ersten blick ja nicht verändert.
sie sind der form treu geblieben. 
wie rocklandbiker schon meinte, warum etwas sehr gut funktionierendes großartig überarbeiten.

wenn ich es richtig sehe, hat das oberrohr und unterrohr eine dreieckige form bekommen.
kann aber auch ein optischer knick der handy bilder sein...
bei der ganzen sache werden die sich von rocky schon was gedacht haben.
wenn es dem gewicht und den fahreigenschaften entgegen kommt, warum nicht. 
mein ´99 modell fährt sich schon genial. 
beim testcenter on tour durfte ich das 70er von diesem jahr testen. 
das ansprechen des hinterbaus ist schon besser als bei meiner "alten" kiste. 
aber duch die industriekugellager eben auch mehr-gewicht.

das design ist schick. die "wehenden" ahornblätter gefallen sehr!

carbon ist ja nun so neu auch nicht. die modelle 50, 70, und team von 2006 haben ja schon die carbon sattelstrebe. 
die modelle 10 und 30 nicht, aber die gibs ja in deutschland eh nicht...  

auf der eurobike war 2004 schon mal das tsc mit komplett carbon hinterbau zu sehen: 





danke an zonoskar für das bild!

wie sieht es denn mit fahrberichten aus?
war jemand im kleinwalsertal? 
die die fotos gemacht haben, seid ihr mal ne runde gedreht?


----------



## JoeDesperado (1. Juli 2006)

so, heut beim kitzalp-bike marathon in tirol war rocky mounatin doch glatt mit einem kleinen stand vertreten - das 07er element war natürlich auch dabei! schaut sehr gut aus in natura, v.a. die lackierung weiß zu gefallen. an die form des unterrohrs gewöhnt man sich sicher schnell...ich hab zwar kein element, aber so auf den ersten eindruck dürften die rohrdurchmesser beim neuen größer ausfallen als beim "klassischen" element, es schaut recht wuchtig aus. zum probefahren war ich leider zu "hinig" vom marathon


----------



## Sawa (1. Juli 2006)

Sodele, jetzetle


war diese Woche im Kleinwalsertal und habe mir die Geschichte mal näher angeschaut und auch gleich noch Slayer Probe-Bergauf-gefahren Schwitzzzz

Habe mehrere Bilder des neuen Elements gemacht und probiere die auch rüber zu laden. Sollte das nicht klappen, bitte Foto`s anklicken 

Die neuen Rohre sind schon gewöhnungsbedürftig und laufen nach unten Quer aus.
Die Lackierung (wechfliegende Ahornblätter) gefällt mir an meinem 03er Element besser.
Da darf man auf die Teamlackierung gespannt sein 

Sehr gut finde ich die Beibehaltung des klassischen Diamantrahmens, so lässt sich die Fuhre besser tragen  

Nein, gefahren bin ich nicht damit, wollte mich nicht auf womöglich ungeschickte Gedanken bringen (habe ja "mein" Element).

Aber das Slayer...trotz schwerer Marzocchi Reifen, lässt sich schön Uphillen.
Der Marz.-Dämpfer wippt leider doch etwas mit (hat kein Plattform wie der FOX).
Die Marz. All-Mountain-Gabel lässt sich (fleissig am Drehrad drehend um 4cm runterschrauben, was bei Berg und Tal Einsatz etwas umständlich ist, hier dürfte ETA klar besser sein). Die Juicy 5 Bremsen  , super dosierbar (Rückweg im Regen) kein Quitschen und kein rubbeln, sondern nur schöne feine Dosierbarkeit!!!

In Bezug auf die Element Bereifung mit dem IRC-Mibro in 2.25 ärgere ich mich allerdings, das ich diese nicht probegefahren bin (Mist).


----------



## Bikeaddict (1. Juli 2006)

@sawa:

gibts news zum 2007er slayer, ändert sich da irgendwas bis auch den dämpfer, also am rahmen selber? (ev. mehr reifenfreiheit)?


----------



## Sawa (1. Juli 2006)

Na ja, der 2.25 er IRC Mibro hat noch genug Platz in der Schwinge.

Ansonsten waren XTR Schaltwerke montiert.

Also Hinterbau neu, Rahmen neu

Evt. auf der Bikeaction Homepage??


----------



## MTsports (5. Juli 2006)

Sawa schrieb:
			
		

> Sodele, jetzetle
> 
> 
> war diese Woche im Kleinwalsertal und habe mir die Geschichte mal näher angeschaut und auch gleich noch Slayer Probe-Bergauf-gefahren Schwitzzzz
> ...




Servus ,

ist ja witzig , hätten wir uns ja sehen können und miteinander biken , war am selben Wochenende nochmal unten bei Mario im kleinem Berghotel !

Wie ihr seht lieben nicht nur wir Marathonfahrer das Bike jetzt schon  

     





zum Fahrbericht sage ich nur :
Das bis ins Detail komplett überarbeitete Element beeindruckt mit spürbar mehr Steifigkeit, Spurtreue, perfekter Kraftübertragung, einem geringerem Rahmengewicht und unglaublich schönen Details. Lasst Euch überraschen ​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hotzemott (6. Juli 2006)

Weiss jemand, ob es das neue Element auch beim Testival vom 07.-09.07.2006 im Bike Park Oberammergau als Testrad am Start sein wird?

Gruß, Hotzemott


----------



## iNSANE! (7. Juli 2006)

Ja, das neue ELEMENT wird auch dabei sein in O-Gau zum testen. Gruß, iNSANE!


----------



## s.d (7. Juli 2006)

sauber da bin ich ja mal gespannt


----------



## Monday (7. Juli 2006)

Habe gerade mal wieder in einer neunen Ausgabe der Bravo geblättert und erstmal den viiieeeel zu kurzen Text zum neunen Element durchgelesen und beim betrachten der Bilder festgestellt daß der Rahmen doch ein Traum ist


----------



## Sawa (7. Juli 2006)

Zum Thema schöner,

mir gefällt das "alte" Element (vor allem meins) mit dem Rundrohrrahmen und den erkennbaren Ahornblättern immer noch besser.
Zum Hinterbau-da sieht das Vorgängermodell einfach filigraner aus.

Na ja, liegt wohl auch daran, dass ich das neue noch nicht in der Team Lackierung gesehen habe...

Also: schau mer mal bis zur Bikemesse FN


----------



## hotzemott (9. Juli 2006)

Habe noch ein paar Fotos des Element 2007 in 19  in mein Album gestellt.

Bins in Oberammergau auch probegefahren. Da ich aber Hardtailfahrer bin und Fullies bisher immer nur kurz gefahren bin kann ich kein allzu qualifiziertes Urteil abgeben. Auf alle Fälle hat mir das Bike ganz gut gefallen und der Hinterbau hat bei offenem Fox RP23 Dämpfer am Berg nur sehr wenig gewippt. Dabei war der Hinterbau nicht allzu straff abgestimmt. Leider war kein Bike in 20  da, das mir vielleicht besser passen würde.

Die Reifenfreiheit in der Hinterbauschwinge ist nicht gerade großzügig geraten.

Gruß, Hotzemott


----------



## braintrust (22. Juli 2006)

hi
also bins heute probegefahren...richtig geiles teil





und so schick


----------



## Chris G (26. Juli 2006)

Hallo Gemeinde,

steht es schon fest, wann man bereits Vorabbestellungen tätigen kann und wie das Preisniveau sein wird?

Gruß
Christoph


----------



## s.d (27. Juli 2006)

Es wird versucht den Preis gleich zu lassen aber dann wird hald evtl. an den Parts gespart. Aber wer weiss...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Catsoft (28. Juli 2006)

Lieferzeitpunkt wohl Januar


----------



## Chris G (28. Juli 2006)

Catsoft schrieb:
			
		

> Lieferzeitpunkt wohl Januar



Hallo Gemeinde,

mist dann auch schon zu neuem MwSt.-Satz 

Gruß
Christoph


----------



## Catsoft (28. Juli 2006)

Sieht so aus


----------

